# Microworms and Vinegar Eels



## vavshalo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Where in Toronto can I find Microworms and Vinegar Eels culture?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

check this thread out.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6103


----------

